# Alshaya Career Forum



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi all,
Has anyone been invited to a Alshaya career forum as I have and I am currently in the uk seeking work in Dubai so what I am after is can anyone tell me what to expect and maybe some advice around preparation and what they will want as a individual for their company ? Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

leeshepherd said:


> Hi all,
> Has anyone been invited to a Alshaya career forum as I have and I am currently in the uk seeking work in Dubai so what I am after is can anyone tell me what to expect and maybe some advice around preparation and what they will want as a individual for their company ? Any advice would be much appreciated


My wife works for Alshaya. I can only presume you are meaning there assessment days. My wife was flown out & the 2 days are made up of group & individual tasks over the 2 days & ends with 1 or 2 interviews with various senior managers.

Good look - Alshaya are a very big retail company


----------



## leeshepherd (Oct 21, 2010)

Dozza said:


> My wife works for Alshaya. I can only presume you are meaning there assessment days. My wife was flown out & the 2 days are made up of group & individual tasks over the 2 days & ends with 1 or 2 interviews with various senior managers.
> 
> Good look - Alshaya are a very big retail company


Thank you very much for your response


----------

